# 30 Week Scan and baby big



## RuthieG (May 22, 2012)

This afternoon I had my 30 wk scan (at 29+5 days) and the baby is measuring a bit big, especially its tummy circumference. I was very upset but the doctor was somewhat reassuring and said it is unfortunate as my control has been very good (great HbA1c and not many highs apart from some post breakfast).

I literally don't feel I could be tighter with my control so it is a bit down heartening. Being scanned again in 3 weeks so hopefully it will even out. I am not being seen again until then which I suppose is a good sign.

Anyway now I have got things a bit more in perspective the baby (and I) are healthy so it is a good thing really!

Going to have a nice bath and chill out now!


----------



## Babysaurus (May 22, 2012)

Ruth! Am typing this on my phone in the bath but didn't want to wait till after to respond to this. I had EXACTLY the same thing at my last scan - its crap isn't it?! However, I have since managed to get a bit of perspective, with some help from my DSN, and am reminding myself that not only are the scans not very accurate (Smit was measuring all over the place if I remember rightly) but it could also be a growth spurt or simply a bigger baby, which has nothing to do with diabetes. I understand how horrid it is though, as I was there 4 weeks ago and due to have the final growth scan tomorrow. When they showed me the baby had gone to close to the top line of the graph before I wanted to cry, its like all your efforts have been for nothing isn't it? However, do remember a lot of things can influence growth. Lastly, a lot of people on here seem to have been told similar only to have average sized babies. 
Right, will write more later. Chin up chuck! X


----------



## PhoebeC (May 22, 2012)

Jemimas belly was big from about 28 weeks might have been before and i had extra fluid making the bump two weeks bigger
I had a great hb1ac 6.2 i only had lows never over 8 so it wasn't due to anything i was doing at time
I wad induced at 34 plus 2 and she was 6lb4 so big for her age but she was healthy and was never a tiny baby in neo natal she was just early 
try not to worry if your doing your best its all you can do xx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 22, 2012)

Phoebe's right, its not ike we're not putting the effort in after all is it?! Also, we've probably got far better control than a lot of the various types of diabetics they have (our HbS1c's are in the 4's for godssake) and they don't all have babies that resemble spacehoppers so its not a foregone conclusion that the baby currently measures big due to diabetes, if it actually is big in real life anyway.


----------



## RuthieG (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Ladies

After a minor set back of no hot water I am now getting in a nice warm bath with my spacehoppe baby!!

xx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 22, 2012)

Spacehopper babies RULE! Fact.


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 22, 2012)

please don't beat yourself up about this, i literally wrote this post at the same point of my pregnancy and my hba1cs had been 6's all the way through as well.  

My diabetic nurse said its not our blood sugar that affects the weight its the way the baby uses the sugar that we eat. So unless we cut all carbs and sugar out i don't think we'll have tiny tiny babies. Also i was told that nate had a large tummy and i was devastated, he was born and he was perfect, no large tummy or anything. PLease don't worry xx


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 22, 2012)

Also i was told he was over 8 pounds when i was scanned a day before induction at 36 weeks, he was 7.9lb. The scans really are notoriously incorrect.  My Sister in law, not a diabetic was scanned last week and told she was too big to be induced, she was having a whopper, it will be a c section etc and she gave birth naturally to a nice healthy 8lb baby yesterday.


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

Rachel, the feelings I had at the last scan I had when the baby's growth had shot up are back today with a vengence but reading your last two posts has calmed me down and helped me keep things in perspective - thank you! x


----------



## rachelha (May 23, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Rachel, the feelings I had at the last scan I had when the baby's growth had shot up are back today with a vengence but reading your last two posts has calmed me down and helped me keep things in perspective - thank you! x



It is when I read posts like these that I can sort of see (slightly) why they dont do growth scans for well controlled diabetics in my area.  They do seem to cause a huge amount of anxiety and are so unreliable.


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

I wish they didn't in my area too! I guess the fact that some hospitals don't even bother show's how much use they generally are. I realise there are always some cases where monitoring like this is essential but they do, on here at least, seem to be more hassle than they're worth!


----------



## RuthieG (May 23, 2012)

Yes I have to agree with this actually (although I am grateful generally for the closeeye they keep on you) but I have now been for 4 scans and have cried at 3 of them (once for relief, two for stresses!)! I am not a big crier in normal times but the anxiety is driving me bonkers.

My mum said when I was born they just listened for the heart beat with a trumpet thing and she thinks this is enough - I am beginning to think she is right!

But having said that I suppose that knowledge is power and as a 'well controlled' diabetic you might sail through thinking all is fine (which to be honest it may well be) only to have an 'emergency' type whopper baby.

Anyway after yesterday I am still a bit fragile (in that I could possibly cry if I talk about it) but have come down alot and as my partner said in 8 weeks (all being well of course) we will have a (big) healthy baby to take our minds off it. 

Scan again in 3 weeks. Oh goodness!!!


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

As I said yesterday, Ruth, I know just how you feel. Its awful I know, but keep reading what everyone else has said as they/we speak sense, and have been there ourselves too! 

It has got me wondering just how many people _do_ get told they have a whopper at the 30 week scan, whereas perhaps in actual fact a lot of babies have growth spurts or similar around them. In other words, if a non diabetic had a scan at 30 and then 34 weeks, would it also show similar trends in growth.

Hmmmm, I can feel another research session coming on....!


----------

